# Vienna Marked??



## StoneyCreekRabbits (Oct 2, 2013)

Hi, I was wondering if my harlequin Lionhead is Vienna marked or not. 
He has a little bit of white by his nose and a little bit of white on his feet and belly. His parents are not Vienna marked, but I have no idea if they are Vienna carriers or not. For whatever reason I just wondered this today. I guess when I think of a vm rabbit I think of one that looks like a dutch rabbit, but really they can have less white. 


I attached a few pictures. Let me know what you think.
Thank you


----------



## woahlookitsme (Oct 3, 2013)

I honestly dont see anything pointing to him being vienna marked. VMs with barely any markings can have a small dot on the nose, a small blaze of white on the head, and white paw, or any variation or combination. Not all vienna marks are so obvious. Here's an example of a lionhead with a small dot of white


----------



## Ainsleys_mommy (Oct 7, 2013)

It just looks like normal color lacing to me. The Harlis have lacing around the nose and their bellies will be lighter like that.


----------

